# Ruger m77 or savage 110



## jerhurt (Dec 7, 2014)

Looking to buy a new 30-06 not sure which brand will hold up the best

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I love me a Ruger. I got one in 22-250 and its a sweet shooting little SOB! Had one in 7mag and loved it as well shouldn't have gotten rid of it.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm a Ruger fan also.


----------



## Dialed_In (Jan 5, 2013)

I own a Savage Model 10 Precision Carbine & three Rugers. The Savage is a 20" bbl in 308 and is good on hunting loads to 400 yards safely. The Rugers in both 77 & American are excellent as well. The Rugers are in 223 (77), and 7-08 & 204 for the Americans. I wouldn't give you a nickel for the difference in shooting. The Ruger does however, come with rings on the 77 & bases only on the American. Add your own rings & bases on the Savage. I will say the hammer forged barrels take some breaking-in to shoot their best. My experience with them indicate they need 100 rounds down range with cleaning between every 30-35 to get them in the groove. Good luck on your decision. Any new gun purchase is a pleasure!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't think you could go wrong with either. I've got 2 Rugers in 243 and 300WM and 2 Savages in 22-250 and 30-06. All four shoot well. Go try them on at the local gun store and see which fits better


----------



## jerhurt (Dec 7, 2014)

Made up my mind and ordered the hawk eye. Just wondering if anyone free floated the barrel on there hawk eye. Does it make a difference or not ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I've had my Ruger M77 all weather 30-06 for 10 years. Rifle looks almost brand new and shoots great. I've probably shot almost 300 rounds out of my rifle. I currently have a Burris Fullfield E1 3x9x50 on the rifle. I mainly bow hunted last year, but I shot a nice big coyote with the 30/06 last fall.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I too am a Ruger fan, i have the m77 in 308 its a really good shooting gun. Over all i think its a more solid gun than savage , with the better trigger going to Savage


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I have the M77 in a 270 and it is just as acurate as any othe rifle out there for the price. This one has harvested many deer in it years of service. I'm sure you wont be disappointed with yours.


----------



## jerhurt (Dec 7, 2014)

I got one that shot like a shot gun took it back to my local shop he went through it and got the same results. Back to Ruger it goes they got same results and sent a new one back . They didn't tell us what was wrong with the other one but this one shoots great. I'm very happy with there customer service

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

